# revdep-rebuild hardcoded path

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

da ich nun meine SSD durch das /var nicht stressen will, habe ich das auf eine HDD gelinkt. In der Manpage gibt es dazu einen HInweis, das das nicht geht, aber haben wir da nicht eine Lösung dafür? Mein System bröckelt mir dahin und stürzt immer häufiger ab, es wird Zeit hier wieder ein funktionierendes revdep-rebuild am Laufen zu haben.

```

core2duo sven # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Working directory expected to be /var/cache/revdep-rebuild, but it is /mnt/root2/var/cache/revdep-rebuild

```

```

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    14  7. Mai 11:59 var -> /mnt/root2/var
```

Die Alternative wäre eine eigene Partition für /var einzurichten und dann einzubinden - aber nur wenn es nicht anders geht!

Hilfe, was tun?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Nimm mal den Link weg und schreib folgendes in die fstab:

```

/mnt/root2/var           /var        none            bind            0 0

```

Dann natürlich noch mounten, wobei du wahrscheinlich booten musst.

Dann sollte es gehen. Das ist dann quasi wie ne andere Partition, nur das die Partition ein Ordner ist.

Sebastian

----------

